# Solved: Laptop won't connect wirelessly.



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a toshiba satellite pro L300 - 26P with Windows Vista.

My laptop won't connect wirelessly to my sky router. 
Everytime I take the ethernet cable out, the internet doesn't work, yet it still says that its connected. 
Firstly I thought it was a problem with the router. I have rang up the sky help line twice and have been on the phone to them for more than two hours trying to fix it. The last time I called they said they had tried everything they could think of but it simply wouldn't connect. They then said it might be a problem with my laptop. 
I have had no trouble connecting to wireless networks before and my housemate can connect to the router I am trying to use so there is nothing wrong with it. 

I have tried the following things;
1. Resetting the router
2. Diagnosing and repair 
2. Deleting the network and installing it again
3. System restore
4. Changing the connection channels

I know a fair but about computers but don't know enough to go into the advanced settings and start changing things as I don't want to make it worse. But I have been having this problem since December so I would really appreciate any help as I don't really want to buy a new laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see an ipconfig /all when on ethernet and working
then an ipconfig /all when on wireless only 
also lets see an xirrus screen shot

what firewall do you have - norton , mcafee

also try a tcp/ip reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.
The please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

*This is the ipconfig /all when on ethernet and working;*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-57-4B-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a4dd:19cb:72c4:71af%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 January 2011 14:43:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 January 2011 14:43:16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201336018
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-42-E5-7A-00-1E-33-B2-B1-60

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-B2-B1-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f002:a157:a902:dda1%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 January 2011 14:43:34
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 January 2011 14:43:34
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779891
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-42-E5-7A-00-1E-33-B2-B1-60

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Lauren>

*This is it without the cable in:*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-57-4B-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a4dd:19cb:72c4:71af%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 January 2011 14:43:16
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 January 2011 14:43:16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201336018
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-42-E5-7A-00-1E-33-B2-B1-60

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-B2-B1-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Lauren>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there are lots of channels on 6 - i would log into the router and change the wireless channel to channel 11 

we are also seeing issues with the Atheros AR5007EG and wpa security
so while logged into the router - take off the wireless security and see if it now connects


----------



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

*TCP/IP stack repair option results*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

Reseting Interface, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
Access is denied.

There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have uploaded a picture of the security settings for my router but don't know how to change these settings, (if these are the security settings you are referring too)
It keeps saying click on a radio button but I don't know/see them.

Went on it again and it won't let me change any settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no they are not the settings - you need to goto the wireless section on the router

make and exact model of router

re tcp/ip 


> Reseting Echo Request, failed.
> Access is denied.


you need to run as administrator - or you need to run in safemode and as administrator

see post 
Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.


----------



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok I managed to find the security settings, I took them off and now I can finally connect.

The only problem now is that the router has now become an unsecure connection so I'm worried that anyone else can use it.

Also if I try to put a password on it, it disconnects and it says that the settings on this computer does not match the settings on the router and it does not let me connect to it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It may work (with WPA or WPA2) if you go into Device Manager, right click on the wireless adapter, update driver and let Windows search the web.

Or, it may work if you install the latest wireless driver from Toshiba.

Or, it may work with WEP encryption.

You may have to delete your wireless profile (in Manage wireless connections) before you will get the proper prompt to input your key or passphrase.

Please let us know exactly which of these you try and which, if any, works, as we are trying to gather information that will be useful to others.


----------



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

OK I updated the wireless adapter on the device manager.

I then went on manage wireless network connections, clicked on the network so it brought up the properties, then went onto secirity to set up the password.
I changed it from 'no authentication' to both WPA2-Personal and WPA-Personal, entering the password I originally got for the router and a completely different password (just to see if it would work) but then it would instantly disconnect me.

I then clicked on the little icon in the bottom right to try to connect again, but next to the network it says "the settings saved for this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network" and doesn't give me the option to connect to it.

I then tried with the WEP encryption but it says that I am trying to access a security protected network, even though it is an unsecure network and doesn't connect.


----------



## lauren27 (Jan 23, 2011)

I managed to fix it!

Literally all I did was delete the connection I had before, change the security settings from WPA/WPA2 mixed mode(Wi-Fi Protected Access Pre-Shared Key) to WEP (Wired Equivalent Privacy), entered the password I originally got from sky and it connected!

Now lets just hope it stays that way!

Thank you very much for your help! : D


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Delete the wireless profile. Then try to connect. It should connect (if the network is unsecured) or prompt you for the key.

*EDIT*: no longer needed.


----------

